# Does anyone in western PA do reupholstering?!



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I have an antique Victorian parlor set (settee and 2 chairs) that I'd like to have reupholstered. I'm just moving to the area, though, and I don't know of anyone who does that kind of work, so I figured I might as well inquire here! 

I bought some fabric awhile back, but don't have the time or (I'm afraid) the skills to tackle the job and do it properly! I can pay in cash, or have some homesteading-type items that might be of interest for a full or partial trade.

Here is a picture of the settee, to give you an idea of the complexity ... the style of the chairs is similar. The padding, springs, etc., all are intact ... the only problem is, the existing fabric doesn't match the colors in my new house! :help:










The furniture is in Carnegie, PA ... I have a small truck and can deliver it and pick it up if needed.

Please PM me or email [email protected] if you might be interested in the job! Thanks!


----------



## moosemaniac (Mar 7, 2003)

Beautiful piece! No, I don't reupholster...at least not professionally. I've dabbled, but only on my own junk. 

Are you moving to Carnegie? Western PA is awesome!!!!!! Big BADGA goat show in Butler in two weeks!

Ruth


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

My new place is near Hookstown, DBF lives just outside of Carnegie ... 

Glad to hear there are some goats around ... my one remaining doe didn't settle last fall, so I will be wanting to get her bred later this year ... it just doesn't seem like springtime without goat babies!!!


----------

